# Brand new Boss LDR 14



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Is anyone interested in a Brand New Boss LDR 14? i ordered an extra one and thinking about selling it to buy a pull plow.


----------



## Hotfeet (Dec 24, 2013)

How much?


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd like 8300, that's what I have into it. They are $7700 plus assembly, tax and freight.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry, I have to ask. Why would someone pay 110% of retail to buy it from you rather than just buying it from a dealer and get, you know, a warranty, support, etc? I do admire your transparency though


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

7700 +465(tax)+300(assy)+300(ship) is 8765. Yes you get the warranty and support.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, understood


----------

